# super atv front bumper



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

anybody have one of these? if so can you post pictures? thanks :bigok:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Here are a few:


*KAWASAKI BRUTE FORCE ACCESSORIES - BRUTE FORCE 750 FRONT BUMPER*


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

what does it just slip over the top of factory bumper


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

looks like alot of money. mine were free.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks and im also wandering how it bolts on? and there not bad on price $124


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

it looks a lot like the warn bumper my friend has


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

the warn offers move coverage tho


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

If the Super ATV bumper sat about 4" lower (or was that much taller) and had a shorter hoop, I'd buy one. It doesnt really look like it was built for a Brute as is.


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the hoop, to me the middle section isn't tall enought.... The cross bar needs to be as big or bigger than stock plastics on the front.


----------

